# Shades of Green



## WatercolorStain (Apr 11, 2011)

This is my latest and first oil painting, done in black and white spot-color of pink flamingoes from the Cleveland Zoo with water soluble oil paints, titled "Shades of Green."












I want to see how long it takes for someone to understand why it is titled as such. 

The first person to do so will be rewarded with a cookie.


----------



## WatercolorStain (Apr 11, 2011)

Close-ups may offer more explanation, but now I fear it is more obvious!


Quadrant I 










Quadrant II










Quadrant III










Quadrant IV


----------

